# Adjusting Vostok Bracelet



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

Does anyone have an idiots' guide to adjusting a Vostok bracelet? I can see the 3 links either end that can be removed (i'll probably have to remove them all) but I'm not sure which bit i'm meant to be pushing and i don't want to break it, even though it's cheap.









thanks in advance


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's a bit fiddly









The removable links have got holes on the underside. The way I did it was by placing a small screwdriver in the hole and with a combination of twisting and pushing the blade you will release a U-shaped piece that forms part of the core of the link. If you fiddle about a bit more the link can be removed from the bracelet


----------



## bluejay (Apr 12, 2005)

JoT said:


> It's a bit fiddly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - I'll give it a go safe in the knowledge that it's not just me missing something!


----------

